# Door replacement.



## thomas007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I’m in middle of a home renovation. I’m searching for a vendor to replace my doors. I’m going to select wood doors so that it will fit my budget. I need a contractor who wouldn’t hurt my wallet and provide me good quality service. My neighbor hired Heritage home designs for custom door installation last year. But i would like to hear some recommendations and approximate cost to expect before taking a decision. Please share your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Where do you live, Thomas?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Oddly enough, I was talking to a carpenter friend who was working on 8 doors for a basement renovation today.

He was notching out the frames, so I asked him why he didn't purchase doors with frames.

He said they are made of MDF particle board and aren't very durable, so he purchases the doors and makes his own frames.

The cost he said was about $200 - $250 a door installed. These are hollow interior doors. He will have to cut them down to size a little.......but says that isn't a big deal.

He buys the doors from Home Depot.........6 panel hollow interior doors for about $25 each. The wood for the frame is another $75 and the rest is his labor charge.

Hardware and painting would be an additional cost.

If you want solid wooden doors the cost will be much higher.


----------



## Melicoy (Nov 15, 2015)

I call 10+ contractors to come give me a quote from craigslist. I ask them how long it takes and where do they get the doors. They educate me.
I laugh at the guy that gives me a quote of $2000 for a 10 hour job where I supply the material. hmmm $200 an hour woohoo LOL.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I use homestars.com/


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

sags said:


> Oddly enough, I was talking to a carpenter friend who was working on 8 doors for a basement renovation today.
> 
> He was notching out the frames, so I asked him why he didn't purchase doors with frames.
> 
> ...


Sounds strange. Most hollow core 6 panel door are MDF. They come in lengths of 78" and 80" normally and can be cut an inch or so if needed. The jambs for pre hungs are normally finger joint pine, not MDF. I'm curious why he can't find a finger joint pine jam pre hung door, or is he using something else even heavier? Solid core MDF doors sans jamb sets sell for about $100 size dependent. 

You also can't normally buy a 6 panel MDF door sans jamb for $25- around here cheapest is $30 for $32" at HD, and most places are closer to $45. For the same door that is pre-hung (with jamb) and already bore drilled is $70 range depending on size, although HD seems to be more expensive for these $80+ range. 

It sounds like your guy is spending a lot more on the door/jamb and a lot more in labour, and coming up with a similar product that's likely already easily and more cheaply available elsewhere, if Home Depot doesn't have it already. 

For anyone looking to hire a contractor word of mouth is often helpful or hire a reputable contractor, after several quotes and that you check references for.


----------



## Melicoy (Nov 15, 2015)

RBull said:


> Sounds strange. Most hollow core 6 panel door are MDF. They come in lengths of 78" and 80" normally and can be cut an inch or so if needed. The jambs for pre hungs are normally finger joint pine, not MDF. I'm curious why he can't find a finger joint pine jam pre hung door, or is he using something else even heavier? Solid core MDF doors sans jamb sets sell for about $100 size dependent.
> 
> You also can't normally buy a 6 panel MDF door sans jamb for $25- around here cheapest is $30 for $32" at HD, and most places are closer to $45. For the same door that is pre-hung (with jamb) and already bore drilled is $70 range depending on size, although HD seems to be more expensive for these $80+ range.
> 
> ...


RBULL hit the NAIL on the HEAD
Totally true.


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

RBull said:


> For the same door that is pre-hung (with jamb) and already bore drilled is $70 range depending on size, although HD seems to be more expensive for these $80+ range.


The pre-hung door with jamb from Home Depot for about $80 is a decent product and you can get various door styles. They come primed and you simply need to paint and install door knobs once installed. Pretty simple to install if you have standard door openings, I did four myself. A pro should take no more than an hour a door at max.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OP didn't say what type of doors he wanted. Patio doors, exterior entrance doors, interior doors. Maybe he was talking about exterior doors where there are options on Wood, Fibreglass or Steel? He mentioned Heritage Home Designs. Looking at their site, doesn't look like they are into $80 Home Depot doors 

http://www.heritagehomedesign.ca/doors/


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> OP didn't say what type of doors he wanted


 Or maybe garage door?!


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup, them $80 hollow core pre-hung doors from HD are strictly interior.


----------



## Melicoy (Nov 15, 2015)

NEVER SEEN AN MDF FRAME BEFORE... hmmmm
I usually do solid wood doors for the exterior if the house is worth 1 million +


----------



## Durise (May 16, 2016)

It's important to know, where you live in. Then we can provide you better suggestion. 
Whatever, I think it not more than $8o in average and it depends on the places.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Melicoy said:


> I call 10+ contractors to come give me a quote from craigslist. I ask them how long it takes and where do they get the doors. They educate me.
> I laugh at the guy that gives me a quote of $2000 for a 10 hour job where I supply the material. hmmm $200 an hour woohoo LOL.


 In the area I live the standard procedure is contractor to under quote, run into problems, bill for triple the quote


----------

